
The best laptop ever made - rusk
https://marco.org/2017/11/14/best-laptop-ever
======
rvz
The best laptop ever made in 2017...

~~~
rusk
Mine is still going strong. Probably a Lenovo for me when I absolutely must
but hopefully Apple will get their shizz together soon.

